# Innes' Plant Of The Week



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_*above pics submitted by Innes_

*Common Name:* Water Hyssop
*Scientific Name:* _Bacopa monnieri_
*Symbol:* BAMO 
*Group:* Dicot
*Kingdom:* Plantae (Plants) 
*Subkingdom:* Tracheobionta
*Superdivision:* Spermatophyta
*Division:* Magnoliophyta
*Class:* Magnoliopsida
*Subclass:* Asteridae 
*Order:* Scrophulariales 
*Family:* Scrophulariaceae
*Genus:* Bacopa Aubl
*Species:* Bacopa monnieri (Linnaeus) Pennell
*Duration:* Perennial
*Location:* Florida
*Height:* 6-12" (15-30cm) 
*Width:* 1-2" (2-5cm) 
*Temp Range:* 59-83°F (15-28°C.) 
*Light:* moderate-high lighting needed (2-4 watts/gal)
*pH:* 6-7.5
*Hardness:* 4-20dH
*Propagation:* From herbaceous stem cuttings
*Ease of Keeping:* Easy

This is one of the plants that I personally keep in my aquarium, I have found them to be pretty easy to keep and also pretty good at lasting alongside plant eating fishes.
I would reccomend these plants for pretty much all community tanks because of there attractive nature and ease of keeping.

_*If you have any pics or comments on this species please add them below_


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some nice looking plants


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Innes, I have a sh*t load of water hyssop. If you still need some pics just let me know.


----------

